# The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review]



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

_I have noticed many threads popping up from new vortexers or older asking about how good is the Rabbit and such. So I decided if we all chip in with what we like and don't like about our Rabbits, people can refer to this thread instead of bouncing around to others._

*Year*: 2007
*Model*: 2.5L Rabbit 2 Door
*Colour*: UniBlack
*Options*: _Winter Conveinience Package_+ _Alloy Wheels _+ _ESP_ + _Sunroof_ + _Monster Mats _+ _Premium Radio with 6 CD Changer_
*Mods*: _OEM Votex Ground Effects Kits_ + _Stubby Antenna_
*Out The Door Price*: $29,075 Canadian
*Interior*
The interior is quite a sight really. The dashboard is simple yet stylish in a VW mannor. 40% of the dash is somewhat of a rubberish material that is soft to touch and pressable. The rest is a nice looking plastic that's under the radar and doesn't appear cheap like the Rabbit's competition. I would have prefered the e-brake to be a little more desirerable, it's just plastic.
The seats are very comfortable, after a 600km trip I found my self almost ready to go to sleep. They are slightly bolstered and the seating position is just right. The cloth on the seats is very good. The pattern is simple yet elegant.
My favorite part of the interior would have to be the guages at night. With soft blue lighting on the speedo and tach and red needles, it looks sporty enough but doesn't scream "lame!" and doesn't hurt the eyes on those tired nights. 
All the buttons are placed rather nicely, it takes about 20 minutes before you memorize where everything is.
The 5-Speed shifter is sporty. With a nice black boot surrounded by a brushed aluminum ring, at night it's red due to the little lights on the sunroof console. 
All the way around you have somewhat of a greyish carbon fibre strip that follows the dash from door to door, I thought it was a nice touch. I also love the door handles which are brusghed aluminum.
*Radio*
I found the radio OK. The in dash 6 CD Changer is nice and efficient. It even displays song names and artist on MP3 playback CDs. The sound quality is great down low, but it's in need of a subwoofer and amp for those more inclined to turn it up a bit. The controls are nicely laid out, I really like the turn buttons for volume and tuning radio as opposed to the standard radio.
*Room*
The Rabbit is odd. From the outside you think "small car, no space" but it tricks you. The inside is mind boggling in the sense that there is so much room. The head room in very good, and the back seats are spacious as well as two friends of mind said so after a long trip.
The trunk is huge also, lots of room for a fall car to pack away groceries or even move some large objects from time to time. It has more room them a B6 Passat, which is a bigger car by far. One of the coolest feature is opening the trunk by pressing the VW emblem in the back. It's sure to get a compliment or two from on lookers. The trunk also contains all the tools you need for emergencies and even a full sized spare.
*Handling*
I was amazed at how well the Rabbit handled for such a heavy hatchback. At 2800lbs the Rabbit takes corners almost as well as the older MKII. It's a solid yet comforable ride and it lets you have confidence going into corners as he new independant rear suspension cuts back on body roll and makes you feel more go-kartish. The car should have been lowered a bit more, like it's euro brother is.
*Motor*
Many are quick to label the Rabbit as slow because of it'sd mediocre 0-60 time of 8 seconds. I on the other hand shrug at those people. Its not a fast car. That's not it's purpose. The purpose of the Rabbit was to be a comfortable city car and a formidable freeway fighter. I think this car is above average in terms of acceleration from 70-110, a critical point in your speedo where you'd most likely be passing someone. No need to downshift here as the Torque just carries you where ever in little time. The motor has a beuatiful agressive tone that in my opinion bests the 2.0T's. It's an almost VR6ish like roar that's accompinied by a meow like moan that the chain makes. Almost like a supercharger. You're bound to smile when you first rip it down a street. The engine is rather jerky between gears though, something VW should have corrected by using softer motor mounts.
*0-60*: 8secs
*1/4*: 16.0
*Average Stock Dyno*: 165hp 185tq
Those are some numbers I have compiled and averaged from all sorts of different owners.
*Pros*:
Good hwy acceleration
Beautiful sounding motor
Quality stylish interior
Feels more expensive then it really is
Sporty handling
Great standard features
Uses 87 octane
Beuatiful simple styling, nice touches
*Cons*:
MPG is not the greatest, but around what most call Average
Motor is jerky when shifting
Shifter is hard to put into gear sometimes, could be smoother
Radio likes to increase bass sometimes on it's own (can be fixed)
Fuel lines rattle (can be fixed)
Tires are noisey and poor quality (Mine are leaking from the valves)
I'm sure there are lots of other things I could say about it to help out, but i'll leave the rest for the other members here who can state how they feel about their Rabbit.




_Modified by @[email protected] at 1:59 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (@[email protected])*

^Great review^
I think the interior sets this car apart from other cars in it's price range. Very refined, well put together, high quality materials. Makes a sub $20k car look like it costs twice as much.
And ditto on the head room. Just as a comparison. I parked my rabbit next to a friends new civic si. Both running stock suspension and wheels. I know a lot of people complain about vw's 4x4 look. But my rabbit was actually 3/4" lower to the roof than the si. As for headroom. The way I like the seat set up I have enough room to put my hand open fisted vertically so that my wrist touches the top of my head and my finger tips touch the headliner. For the si: well I could barely squeeze two fingers horizontally between my head and headliner.
And don't forget the trunk space. I've fit four scuba tanks, and two full sets of of dive gear at one time without having to put the rear seats down and without removing the little cover. 
Trips to costco are a blast with this thing!










_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 9:14 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (@[email protected])*

Interior is A plus for the price!!!!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (@[email protected])*

I love my bunny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (@[email protected])*

I agree with all of the above though I don't know much about the Continental all-seasons as I've been rolling on Pirelli winters since I've had the car in early December. I really hope mine aren't leaking air when I put them on!
*Year:* 2007
*Model:* 2.5L Rabbit 4 Door
*Colour:* UniBlack
*Options:* Winter/Convenience Package (numerous upgrades including Premium Radio with 6 CD Changer), Alloy Wheels, Sunroof, Monster Mats

*Automatic (6-speed with Tiptronic):* it's smooth enough though I find it's clunky if you're in traffic and end up taking your foot off the gas, and giving little bursts of acceleration. The engine goes down to idle, then the gears seem to re-sync and clunk when you accelerate. This isn't really bothersome.
I really like the "S" sport mode in the auto - this is not just as simple as making the gear changes occur at higher revs. It holds the gears longer, downshifts sooner and really make the car sportier. It absolutely will not shift into 6th gear unless you're going well over 170km/h. I only use this for brief moments so I'm not too hard on the gas consumption.
Second gear in the auto is weird. You can start from either 1st or 2nd (for winter starts I'm assuming), but around 2k rpm or so there's a minor hesitation where the car's still accelerating but there's no change in rpm - not sure why this is.
*Wipers:* I really hate how the wipers are concealed by the hood. You cannot lift the wiper arm when the car is running. You must shut off the car, put the wipers into service mode (flick the wiper control on the steering wheel so they remain at full sweep position on the windshield).
This is horrible both for clearing snow (AND ICE) in the morning as well as just being able to lift then up and gently hit them against the windshield to get icy bits off. The fact that now after my car is running I have to shut it off to lift the wipers is poor design.
*Fuel filler cap:* It has notches to go onto the filler door but it rarely stays on. Not the best design.
*Seats:* It's funny, I realize they're quality seats and can be adjusted 200 ways from Sunday, but I can't seem to find a really comfortable driving position. Maybe they're just too hard for me, or not enough of a bucket.
*Rear Wiper:* Nice to have, but really annoying in two ways:
1) The front wipers spray a nice mist of fluid all across the windshield. The back squirts directly in the middle, forcing the wiper to do all the work.
2) The rear wiper ALWAYS does one more pass of the window after you turn it off, no matter how soon you do it.

I really enjoy how planted the car is at high speed - 160km/h+ feels no faster than 130. The brakes are good and I feel very safe in this car... can't say it's the love of my life but maybe I just miss driving a standard.









_Modified by Kojach at 2:06 PM 2-14-2007_

_Modified by Kojach at 2:59 PM 2-14-2007_

_Modified by Kojach at 3:03 PM 2-14-2007_


_Modified by Kojach at 3:03 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (Kojach)*

A coment on the room in general: ridiculous. (good and bad). I drive a 2 door, and the amount of room in the back seat is awesome. The only time I've sat back there was when I was buying it (I got in the back just to see how bad it was...and to my surprise, it was perfectly comfortable...even for my big ass 6'2" self) My co-workers were absolutely amazed with how much room was in it.
As for the headroom...I feel it has WAY too much. IMHO, the roofline could stand to be a couple inches lower. Not a deal breaker by any means. Just a thought. Although it does leave plenty of room for a helmet at autoX's.
Something I have noticed that nobody has mentioned yet...due to the fact that the windshield does not sit flush with the pilars, there is a lot of wind noise.
And my radio sucked. I was getting intermittent static on the treble channel. And we all know what it's like getting an intermittent problem fixed under warranty.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (the s is silent)*

Keep it coming boys, very good info and opinions so far, I agree with everything! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So thats why this car is very noisey with the wind? It never bothered me because my MKII was a box basically, worst design for aerodynamics and wind noise was an issue too.
*So add a few more to Cons*
- Wind Noise
- Rear Wiper is annoying
*Oh and a new one* - The *Dash Cubby* is low quality compared to the other things in the interior. It's flimbsy and made of cheap plastic. Doesn't seem like it could hold much weight either. It doesn't line up well with thye dash line after using it 50 times.
* Comes standard on Canadian Rabbits


----------



## JJJETTA (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (@[email protected])*

I have a U.S. spec 2 door automatic. Love the car a lot more than I thought I would. Love the VR, I mean I5.







Perfect compromise of commuter car comfort and good handling. Since it is a commuter car, I personally would prefer a little more assist in the steering at low speed manuevers. And the gas pedal took a few days to get used to. Its hinged at the bottom like my old BMW....
As far as features, they are all great. Everything works as it should. Wish the 2 door came with center armrest, but I have one on order. That the only "mod" I am doing. Really glad I got the ESP and 16: alloys.
Hoping for better MPG's as the car accumulates more miles. 
Overall, SOOOOOO glad I bought my 150th VW instead of the Mazda3. Always good to have a VW in the driveway along with your Japanese car.


----------



## tdotwes (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (JJJETTA)*

Loving my rabbit so far... I have the same issues with the rear wiper, only thing that helps is to keep squirting and time it perfectly to squirt between the back and forth motions. So squirt right before the wiper swings right, then once again right before it swings to the left. This way it spreads the fluid around. And yes, I also agree the fuel cap was a bad design, in the manual it shows it sitting nicely on top of the door, but it really just falls off all the time. 
When people say this thing has a lot of interior space, it's no joke. Fold down the rear seats and look into the hatch and I feel like i'm driving a Touareg. The trunk is redonkulously huge...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (tdotwes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotwes* »_Loving my rabbit so far... I have the same issues with the rear wiper, only thing that helps is to keep squirting and time it perfectly to squirt between the back and forth motions. So squirt right before the wiper swings right, then once again right before it swings to the left. This way it spreads the fluid around. And yes, I also agree the fuel cap was a bad design, in the manual it shows it sitting nicely on top of the door, but it really just falls off all the time. 
When people say this thing has a lot of interior space, it's no joke. Fold down the rear seats and look into the hatch and I feel like i'm driving a Touareg. The trunk is redonkulously huge...









Ha ha, I make a game out of spraying the rear wiper fluid. I try and time it perfectly. I'm a dork.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

Anybody getting a higher pitched rattle that is kind of faint towards the center of dash. I think that's where it's coming from. Man it's annoying. Sometimes it's not there at all. I mean most of the time I listen to music anyway. Also don't think it is a fuel line rattle.
I also notice a whistle when the heat is blowing at speeds 3 and 4. I have never had this on a new car. The last car that did this was 11 years old. I'm afraid it will just get worse over time. I didn't buy a used Jetta years ago just because of that. 
I'll get a full review in later.

_Modified by Mike Gordon at 12:26 PM 2-16-2007_


_Modified by Mike Gordon at 12:28 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## TCBinaflash (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

My only cons. 
No steering wheel stereo controls.
Gas mileage could be a wee bit better. 
Its not a GTI.


----------



## fisheyephotography (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (@[email protected])*

Intersting post. I've had my 2007 Rabbit 2 Door with 6spd Auto since the day after Christmas. I haven't really driven it enough yet to say about the durability of it but must say I'm impressed so far. It's got just enough power that I can pass without redlining it. The interior seems well thought out with very nice materials. I get constant comments about the car. People always act suprised when I tell them how low the price of it is.
Frankly the only dowside I can see is a lack of real aftermarket support. The cold air kits I've seen all look poorly designed. I do mean all of them. Hopefully someone catering to the real enthusiasts versus the ricers will build one eventually. If not I'll probably design my own in the future.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (fisheyephotography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fisheyephotography* »_Intersting post. I've had my 2007 Rabbit 2 Door with 6spd Auto since the day after Christmas. I haven't really driven it enough yet to say about the durability of it but must say I'm impressed so far. It's got just enough power that I can pass without redlining it. The interior seems well thought out with very nice materials. I get constant comments about the car. People always act suprised when I tell them how low the price of it is.
Frankly the only dowside I can see is a lack of real aftermarket support. *The cold air kits I've seen all look poorly designed. I do mean all of them.* Hopefully someone catering to the real enthusiasts versus the ricers will build one eventually. If not I'll probably design my own in the future.

I disagree with you here a lot. From what I've seen the CAI's look top notch, that being the ones from VWPartsMTL, 20vt (when they actually shipped them) and ABD's. Look at the power gians too, can't argue that thats poor either.
I do agree that the aftermarket needs to pay more attention to us, but time will be our bestfriend. We've been waiting patiently and this year will prove good to us. Cams are coming soon, so is another CAI that's also proven good gains. Vag is working on a turbo kit, and when they work out the bugs we'll have something to start with, There are plenty of exhausts to choose from and the suspension options are limitless also. Motor Mounts, Brakes, Cosmetic mods, they are all over the place now. Just give it time and the options will only grow more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

This rattle is getting real annoying. I've never had a rattle like this. I can't even pinpoint where it's coming from. Nobody else hearing this? Like a soft baby rattle, as I'm slowing down or going over some bumps? Man.







Everytime I think i know where it's coming from, I place my ear and I'm not hearing it.










_Modified by Mike Gordon at 1:41 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

Hm...with bumps it' sorta expected but ive never really heard anything annoying, sept my gf sometimes about slowing down.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Hm...with bumps it' sorta expected but ive never really heard anything annoying, sept my gf sometimes about slowing down.

Yeah it's doing it even when not going over bumps. I mostly hear it when slowing down/driving slow(15-20) mph.


----------



## fisheyephotography (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I disagree with you here a lot. From what I've seen the CAI's look top notch, that being the ones from VWPartsMTL, 20vt (when they actually shipped them) and ABD's. Look at the power gians too, can't argue that thats poor either.
I do agree that the aftermarket needs to pay more attention to us, but time will be our bestfriend. We've been waiting patiently and this year will prove good to us. Cams are coming soon, so is another CAI that's also proven good gains. Vag is working on a turbo kit, and when they work out the bugs we'll have something to start with, There are plenty of exhausts to choose from and the suspension options are limitless also. Motor Mounts, Brakes, Cosmetic mods, they are all over the place now. Just give it time and the options will only grow more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm going to have to agree to disagree then. I do plan a seperate thread for more detail on this. No need to eat up this thread over that specific issue.
I will say that I keep every car I buy a pretty long time. I researched for over a year various cars and the Rabbit fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (fisheyephotography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fisheyephotography* »_
I'm going to have to agree to disagree then. I do plan a seperate thread for more detail on this. No need to eat up this thread over that specific issue.
I will say that I keep every car I buy a pretty long time. I researched for over a year various cars and the Rabbit fit my needs perfectly.









Same here, plan on keeping this one till it's not worth repairing anymore. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

Dicovered it is the center diffuser vent rattle. Annoying, but at least I figured it out.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

I thought it was just my Rabbit that rattled there when Id hit a bump or a little rough terrain. It annoys the crap out of me that I actually wanna take that apart and see whats causing it and fix it. Dont really wanna take it to the dealer so my car can sit on the lot a week and get it back and notice nothing fixed. Does anyone know how to take the cover off???? 


_Modified by Scratchmaster_J at 7:10 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i just want to thank-you GTI because i have been haveing a tapping sound intermittenly coming from the rear passenger side, i read your review and saw you listed tapping fuel lines and completely forgot about that problem...thankyou again...also im glad to read its not just my shifting that makes the car seem jerky between shifts...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg’nBunny* »_i just want to thank-you GTI because i have been haveing a tapping sound intermittenly coming from the rear passenger side, i read your review and saw you listed tapping fuel lines and completely forgot about that problem...thankyou again...also im glad to read its not just my shifting that makes the car seem jerky between shifts...








No problem buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I owned a 2001 golf 1.8T. The rabbit is far more comfortable, quieter, just as quick as the turbo, nice interior space. so easy to drive and great on the hi way. I'm getting just under 30mpg with a 70/30 mix hiway to city driving. one complaint; when i downshift i expect the engine to brake but it maintains its revs for a few seconds. I'm trying to get answers from the service people if this can be "shut off", it must be an ecu control since this is a drive by wire engine and i dont think my throttle is sticking open. All in all, a great car with lots of mod potential!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

*Another Con:* Maybe this is common on most sunroofed cars, but I noticed this last night. Some vibration when open and driving between 50-70km/h, it's not a rattle, it's hard to explain...Like a bass like sound that actually makes you physically shake.
Kinda like when you blow over the opening of a bottle, that sound...
Annoying as hell!








*One more: *This is nit picking really, but I hate when you're on the hwy and you use the wiperfluid and the wind and weird placement of the windshield indented, the fluid ends up all over the side of your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_*Another Con:* Maybe this is common on most sunroofed cars, but I noticed this last night. Some vibration when open and driving between 50-70km/h, it's not a rattle, it's hard to explain...Like a bass like sound that actually makes you physically shake.
Kinda like when you blow over the opening of a bottle, that sound...
Annoying as hell!









That goes for all cars... and most cars without a sunroof when you only open one window.
Open a back window if you have a 4-door, or just open the passenger side up an inch.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kojach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kojach* »_
That goes for all cars... and most cars without a sunroof when you only open one window.
Open a back window if you have a 4-door, or just open the passenger side up an inch.

I dunno, had a sunroof on my Mom's '89 Audi 90 and my Dad's 82 Jetta and never had those noises. Maybe it's a new car thing?


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Wind Noise*

Wind noise.....My wind noise is coming from the drivers side mirror only. If I put my hand in front of the mirror it goes away (While doing this i don't notice any wind noise at all). I have an appointment on the 8th. we'll see what happens. They claim it shouldn't make that noise. Other than this I haven't had any issues or complaints. Best bang for the buck without a doubt.


----------



## Redzz (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Wind Noise (9xnine)*

I like it. No questions asked. My first car and I cant complain!








The only thing that bothers me, which wasnt an issue when I bought the car, is that my mpg SUCKS with my new HPdesign 18" wheels. Because theyre heavy ofcourse and its not the car's fault. No other complaints here.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

I have Rabbit 4-door, with a little over 5K miles on odo at this time...
Nothing much new to say about the interior: comfortable seats, high quality materials throughout and very nicely equipped for the price point.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd really like to trade-off a few things: for instance, heated seats and mirrors are really gee-whiz for me, I'd much rather have the Euro light switch features (auto headlights!) and radio controls on the steering wheel.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I could also do without the Climatic system: just old-fashion adjustable heat controls with no attempt to automaticaly adjust temp.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Performance is also much talked about; not much to add- not the fastest but still very potent for a city car and easy to drive while doing it. Would like better gas mileage, but I'm not so sure it isn't still "in-class" for a larger displacement engine.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Speaking of engine: it seems the only thing the magazine reviewers can rag on is the "noisy, harsh engine". Well... and I think I'm not the only one here... the engine isn't too noisy and the sound of the 5 cylinder growling is just awesome. You only hear it when standing on it... normal accelerating is smooth and quiet with those 5 cylinders singing a soft tune and cruising is quiet and smooth at any speed.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One thing though: wheel hop with traction control on is very scary. I think it'll bust motor mounts and drive line parts easy if not careful.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Something I'm watching and very concerned about: the problem all MKV's seem to have with ice accumulation in the gap between lower front door and fender. Several people have bent door skins; I haven't (yet) but I have heard ice crunch when I open the door on several occasions. I have printed out the thread on this, with pic's, to take in to dealer if this happens to me. But once I'm out of 12K "fix anything" period (next icing season, as it is!) I don't know if I'll have any luck unless VW recognizes this as a design flaw.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Speaking of warranty: only take-back has been to have speedo error correction applied. I gave him a print-out of tech bulletin and dealer did it, no questions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (Kojach)*

i agree 100% with* @[email protected] *and *Kojach*, so i wont write a formal review because they both said exactly what i wanted to say. so basically, read their reviews if you want to know what i have to say. great job dudes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and also, i dont hear the rattles anymore, or maybe i just got used to them. 
and one more "*con*" that i'd like to add: my engine sounds so good, that i cant even drive with music... seriously. i turn on the music, but as soon as the light turns green, i have to turn it off because i just LOVE hearing the engine, and i dont even have a CAI nor an aftermarket exhaust. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but on the highway where im most likely to stay at constant speed, i leave the music on... but as soon as i feel like downshifting and hitting the gas a bit, off goes the music!!







i feel the same way in my VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and also a *Pro *that i would like to add about the Automatic:
its not as bad as people make it out to be. sure, get the 5speed manual if thats what you like, but this is one of the better Autos i have driven. i hardly drive in D btw, i leave it in the Tip mode. while in Tip mode, the autotrans likes to "lockup" the torque converter or the differential (im not sure exactly what it is) so you basically get the same mpg as a manual, and also the same sort of response, with out as much powertrain loss. it still will produce less wheel power than a true manual (or DSG-type transmissions, now that those are avail. as well***) but not as less. the S mode is pretty sweet, when your hands are too busy with trying to steer around traffic or something and you need to drive quickly, etc. and D mode is really helpful as well.... you can drive it like a tradional Auto, or you can change the gears yourself while in Tip like me. 
***yes, i know the DSG isnt available on the 2.5, so dont flame me. i mentioned it for the sake of powertrain loss and power delivery to the wheels. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Kojach* »_
Second gear in the auto is weird. You can start from either 1st or 2nd (for winter starts I'm assuming), but around 2k rpm or so there's a minor hesitation where the car's still accelerating but there's no change in rpm - not sure why this is.

its because the torque converter or the differential (im not sure which one, nor am i sure if it is the same thing for autos) locks up at that speed in 2nd gear if moderate throttle is applied. i found that it can stay unlocked all the way till 2800 rpms (kind of like a 3000rpm stall) in 2nd and in 3rd, and rarely in 4th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[EDIT]

_Quote, originally posted by *Kojach* »_
Second gear in the auto is weird. You can start from either 1st or 2nd (for winter starts I'm assuming), but around 2k rpm or so there's a minor hesitation *where the car's still accelerating but there's no change in rpm* - not sure why this is.

forgot to mention that its kind of like a CVT.... while the converter is unlocked, there is a lower "gear" ratio than the actual 2nd gear (or whatever gear the trans is unlocked in). so while the converter is locking up (sometimes it does this quickly, sometimes slowly) the car still accelerates, but there is not change in rpm... it feels like a hesitation. thats how it feels in cars with CVT i noticed. when the converter is fully locked up for that gear, then the gear ratio is the regular normal ratio that you would find in the pdf on VW's website.










_Modified by mujjuman at 1:57 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
its because the torque converter or the differential (im not sure which one, nor am i sure if it is the same thing for autos) locks up at that speed in 2nd gear if moderate throttle is applied. i found that it can stay unlocked all the way till 2800 rpms (kind of like a 3000rpm stall) in 2nd and in 3rd, and rarely in 4th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah that would make sense - it's really just 2nd gear where I notice it, and only when I shift early where the rpms in 2nd are below 2k or so... the hesitation actually causes the rpms to decrease slightly but the car keeps accelerating.
If I have the pedal down in 1st and change up, there is no hesitation in 2nd gear as the rpms are now around 3k+.
Not the same as standard but I've been enjoying my car a lot more lately having Tiptronic. DSG would be even better so I'd definitely consider a GLI/GTI as my next car.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

If they think the engine is "loud" and "noisy" they should hear mine. My girl "it sounds like its growling" lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The 2007 Rabbit 2.5L Review Thread [Post Your Review] (Kojach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kojach* »_Not the same as standard but I've been enjoying my car a lot more lately having Tiptronic. 

yeah same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_If they think the engine is "loud" and "noisy" they should hear mine. My girl "it sounds like its growling" lol

haha nice, does it have an aftermarket exhaust?


----------

